# HVLP Spraying



## Pelican (Mar 4, 2011)

So my dilemma is that I have to paint a bunch of sections of old handrail. I think that I might save some time by spraying them. It seams as though when I thin the paint enough to spray nice the paint lays on to thin and if I don't thin it enough it looks spattery. I am using an old wagner CS spray machine (turbine and pressure pot). I just can't decide if I should just brush them out or start spraying more things to save time. Anyone have any input for me?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

What are you using for paint?


----------



## Pelican (Mar 4, 2011)

ben moore softgloss


----------



## seanheil (Nov 7, 2011)

Latex paint won't spray through an HVLP unless it's too thin, especially through a junky Wagner kit. The paint will spatter until thin enough to spray, at which time latex is way too thinned out. HVLP for oils only is a good rule of thumb. Use an airless or brush and roll.


----------



## masterdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

seanheil said:


> Latex paint won't spray through an HVLP unless it's too thin, especially through a junky Wagner kit. The paint will spatter until thin enough to spray, at which time latex is way too thinned out. HVLP for oils only is a good rule of thumb. Use an airless or brush and roll.


I use a Titan 3 stage turbine HVLP and have no problems spraying latex. I've even sprayed unthinned exterior semigloss and had great results.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

How much pressure are you using on the pot? We sometimes go as high as 40psi on our Binks Mach 1 pressurized cups to spray unthinned latex. A good turbine will only net maybe 12psi (give or take s few).

You might try heating the product to about 110 deg or so. It will spray way easier at warmer temps. You can do this by putting some hot water in the pot, & then drop a container of your top coat within. Give it about 10 minutes, & it should be good to go.

You also need to use a small air cap to atomize heavy products. The only down side is that the spray pattern will be smaller.
Good luck,
Joe


----------



## HDPaintPro (Dec 6, 2010)

Because you have to cover so much and spray in about six different directions...I have found that using a small roller to get the paint on the surface and then brushing smooth takes less time.

Spindles are kinda one of those things that cant be done efficient.


----------



## masterdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

HDPaintPro said:


> Because you have to cover so much and spray in about six different directions...I have found that using a small roller to get the paint on the surface and then brushing smooth takes less time.
> 
> Spindles are kinda one of those things that cant be done efficient.


exterior spraying especially can be a very risky option - spray drift is notoriously hard to control. Inside can require a bit of work to cover up but can be an efficient method, spraying spindles and other un-installed small parts being a good example.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I have sprayed handrails in the past, and it is doable. You waste a lot of paint even with the smallest tip you can find. I would use an airless with a 108 or 110 FFT.

We would drape drop cloths over one side, and spray. Drape the other and repeat keeps the overspray contained. 

Works ok for blow and go, but not something I would want to do on a regular basis.


----------

